# adding salt



## snoop1320 (Jul 15, 2003)

I know this question has been ask a hunder times, but how many tsp of salt/gal do you guys add for fin nips???...


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

It is said to add 1 Tablespoon of salt per 10 gallon.

That's is what my 2 friends suggested and so that's what I did.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

someone recommended 3 per 10 gallons.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the actual amount it recommends on the packet is usually 1 per 5g but i would go with 1 per 10g
dixon


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Depending on the amount of damage you are trying to medicate.One thing to remember about salt is that it tuff on your positive bacterial growth so if you are forced to add alot you could cause your tank to re-spike and if you have not added alot of salt in the past with your fish it can cause un needed stress to the fish.With my rys I normally add around 1 TBL spoon per 10 gallons.

another thing try to disolve it the best you can before you add it,I have burnt my fish because of that


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

1 tbs/10 is what I use, but I only use salt when my P's are injured or sick.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

1 table spoon of aquarium salt per 5 gallons of water.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I find 1tsp/5g does not work well. It takes too long. Do a 1tsp/3g works wayyyy better.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and remeber salt does not evaporate only add what u take out during water changes


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

i add about 2 tsp per 10 gallons, also stress coat also helps with fin nips...


----------

